# My Brand New Glock 19 Gen 4 cracks apart after 10 rounds



## battleborn

So much for reliability and perfection. I bought a new Glock 19 Gen 4 this morning at Safe Shot Reno (a glock dealer). I paid $740 with tax. I knew it was a bit high, but i figured I was safer buying from a dealer and not off the internet and they had one in stock. I walked downstairs to the range and it jammed on the 10th round. Hmmm. Cleared it and it jammed again. At this point I called the salesman down and when he took the slide off a piece fell out. I had to show him as he didn't even see it. They don't offer refunds or returns so I am stuck with it. I feel like a sucker.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this? I sure hope Glock can sort this out quickly without weeks of ********. I was wondering why the gun wasn't displayed and when I asked the guy said "oh I got one in the back" I hate to think that they scammed me but I am pissed and dismayed by the whole experience. On top of that they even charged me $26 for the 12 rounds I shot at their range. Unbelievable. I took the gun, and want to sort this ASAP. I left a message at customer service in GA, sent an email, and will call again tomorrow. I'm assuming they will want it returned and I'll have to wait weeks for this to be sorted which really sucks. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## paratrooper

Sounds like a bad deal all the way around.

Let's see......you bought the gun *AND* the ammo from them, shot it in their range, the gun falls apart, and they say tough luck?

Me? I'd be mighty pissed off, and I wouldn't leave the premises w/o a proper send off.


----------



## denner

Don't forget to add he got jacked on the price as well, including ammo. Boy, that puppy looks dry. Very unusual in my experience, Glocks should last at least 1 life time and have a life time warranty and excellent customer service as well. I suppose you fired it right out of the box, but Glock's should be ok with that. I don't know, did you notice an unusual issue with a round that you fired as it looks like a little kaboom issue. Were they reloads? Almost looks like the broken rail is made from casting pot metal, very strange.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Remember to tell the owner of Safe Shot Reno that he has lost one customer because he wouldn't stand behind this brand-new gun.
Inform him also that you will tell all of your friends about this poor treatment that you received at his hands.
Then do as you told him you would.

Safe Shot Reno may feel on top of the world right now, since it's a seller's market. But the owner should have enough intelligence to realize that things will eventually change, and that he will then need all of the good publicity he can get.
Remind him of that, too.


----------



## DJ Niner

That sucks.

The good news is, the broken-off piece is a portion of the locking block, which is an easily replaceable part. The bad news is, Glock probably won't send it directly to you, they'll want a Glock armorer to do the installation. Do you know if one of your local gun/sporting-goods stores has a Glock armorer on staff? If so, Glock might send the part right out to him/her, and it could be fixed minutes after the part arrives.

I agree with denner; that gun looks bone-dry. A well-informed sales person would know that Glock recommends all their handguns be cleaned and lubricated in accordance with the manual BEFORE their first firing (check the section of the manual on cleaning/preventative maintenance). Sending you down to the range to shoot a brand-new, unlubricated handgun could well have contributed to the premature failure of that part. You might want to run that by the shop/range owner, especially if he is a Glock Stocking Dealer. They don't take kindly to customers being told to do things that are the opposite of what the manual says, which is why they give free slots in their Glock Armorer classes to representatives of every stocking dealer (or at least, they USED to do this; not sure if it's still done).

In any case, Glock will definitely take care of you, but yes, it may take some time to get it done.


----------



## pic

push or demand a new gun replacement verses just a new Part . I'm seeing other damage to the frame in the picture. Might have caused a little damage to the slide also.The gun should be replaced with a brand new one


----------



## acepilot

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Remember to tell the owner of Safe Shot Reno that he has lost one customer because he wouldn't stand behind this brand-new gun.
> Inform him also that you will tell all of your friends about this poor treatment that you received at his hands.
> Then do as you told him you would.
> 
> Safe Shot Reno may feel on top of the world right now, since it's a seller's market. But the owner should have enough intelligence to realize that things will eventually change, and that he will then need all of the good publicity he can get.
> Remind him of that, too.


He just told all of us here, so guess where I won't ever be going if I happen to be in the Reno area again with $750 in my pocket? :smt033

I noticed the pot metal too. I'll have to take a look at my Ruger and Sig and see if that piece is pot metal in them or if it's real metal or maybe something machined from real metal.

I'd be super :smt076 myself!!!

Let us know how you make out with Glock.


----------



## acepilot

DJ Niner said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I agree with denner; that gun looks bone-dry. A well-informed sales person would know that Glock recommends all their handguns be cleaned and lubricated in accordance with the manual BEFORE their first firing (check the section of the manual on cleaning/preventative maintenance).


Well, I agree with an earlier post...so much for the perception that Glocks are bulletproof and always go bang. I saw a video from Beretta where they cleaned a Nano completely of all lubrication and ran 1000 rounds through it without a hiccup. That's 990 more rounds than the Glock could take.


----------



## paratrooper

Contact GLOCK INC. and let them take care of it. Send the whole gun back to them and ask for a complete inspection.

I'd also go to the trouble and mention the dealer from whom it was purchased, and tell GLOCK how you were treated. *Do **make a big deal out of it*, and make sure that GLOCK knows how you feel about it all.

Good luck to you and let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## DJ Niner

acepilot said:


> Well, I agree with an earlier post...so much for the perception that Glocks are bulletproof and always go bang. I saw a video from Beretta where they cleaned a Nano completely of all lubrication and ran 1000 rounds through it without a hiccup. That's 990 more rounds than the Glock could take.


Not sure if they used a new Nano or a used one, but that could make a HUGE difference in the outcome. New guns have lots of sharp edges, rough surfaces, and other minor glitches that get smoothed-out over the first couple of hundred rounds, IF they are lubricated correctly. If not, bad things can happen, the least of which is a stoppage in the cycle of operation.

I tested many brand-new Beretta M9s out of the first batches sent to USAF units on two different Air Force bases during the conversion from revolvers to pistols, and although the M9s were VERY reliable once oiled, NONE of them would get through two 15-shot mags when new and not lubricated. Some wouldn't get through the FIRST mag before choking. Add a bit of oil, and they'd go 200-300 rounds, no problem. But clean, new, and dry (or with only the anti-rust-preventative coating, which looked like oil, but wasn't) they would not get through the first 30 shots without a jam. Tried it multiple times, with multiple weapons, from multiple batches (Italian-made, and later on, US-made). I've shot "dry" (cleaned and not lubricated, but not "de-greased dry", either) Glocks many times with no problems, but these were all used or well-used guns.

Lubricant is important. You usually don't need much, but most pistols need some lube to run reliably.


----------



## pic

you think the gun shop would at least absorb the shipping costs and labor involved


----------



## battleborn

Glock has just emailed and said the pistol is new. They don't know why it failed. They are going to replace the locking block and return it.


----------



## pic

battleborn said:


> Glock has just emailed and said the pistol is new. They don't know why it failed. They are going to replace the locking block and return it.


I don' want to sound negative,, but what are they going to do for the housing and slide damage!!!,[email protected]

Get back on the email and demand a new gun. RIGHT NOW


----------



## SMann

pic said:


> I don' want to sound negative,, but what are they going to do for the housing and slide damage!!!,[email protected]
> 
> Get back on the email and demand a new gun. RIGHT NOW


I agree. The whole thing needs replaced.


----------



## Miller319

pic said:


> I don' want to sound negative,, but what are they going to do for the housing and slide damage!!!,[email protected]
> 
> Get back on the email and demand a new gun. RIGHT NOW





SMann said:


> I agree. The whole thing needs replaced.


+2

You paid for Brand New "Glock Perfection". That's exactly what you should receive.


----------



## high pockets

Tell them to clean it up nice and shiny, and that you are going to sell it when it comes back and buy a (insert almost any brand here)


----------



## pic

Seriously ,If you would like for me to call Glock also ,I will.


----------



## Blunt

I compared my G19 G4 (that has over 10k through it) and I have to agree with DJ Niner:
There is damage to the small plastic area of the frame in front of the rail guides (left of the picture). That area of my frame is perfectly undamaged after lots of use.
DEMAND A NEW GUN! (or maybe ask first, THEN DEMAND!)


----------



## paratrooper

*As others have mentioned, don't settle for a repaired gun.
*
Demand a brand-new one! That's what you initially purchased and I wouldn't settle for anything less.


----------



## pic

This is a gen 3 model 27. There is a slight difference in locking blocks


----------



## pic

Do a google search for glock locking blocks. Seems to be a common issue with this cast or mim part. Wonder if there is a forged replacement part


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Remember to tell the owner of Safe Shot Reno that he has lost one customer because he wouldn't stand behind this brand-new gun.
> Inform him also that you will tell all of your friends about this poor treatment that you received at his hands.
> Then do as you told him you would.
> 
> Safe Shot Reno may feel on top of the world right now, since it's a seller's market. But the owner should have enough intelligence to realize that things will eventually change, and that he will then need all of the good publicity he can get.
> Remind him of that, too.


Well said. I have never seen anything like that on a Glock, nor have I ever heard of a FFL doing someone like that that just paid top dollar for said Glock. Disturbing.


----------



## Philco

I agree that you should ask Glock to replace your gun with a new one. Make it clear you will not be satisfied with a patch job. 

Additionally I'd suggest asking to speak to the manager of the shop where you got that gun and explain to him your situation and your dissatisfaction with the way you have been treated. (That is, of course, assuming you have not already talked to him.) I'd explain calmly point by point what I was unhappy about in the way your situation was dealt with, including the range charges after the gun failed. Give him a chance to make things right. If he refuses to do so, let him know that he has just lost all future business you may have done with his establishment and that you will do your best to let others know what kind of customer relations they have. Keep your cool but make your position totally clear. If you are like me and have a tendency to get upset and forget what you want to say, make yourself some notes ahead of time so you can be sure to make the points you want to make. Good luck in reaching a fair and equitable resolution. Please keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## Ric

woow, sorry to hear about this, I was looking into a glock 19 G4, not sure now,, how common is this?


----------



## DJ Niner

Pretty dang rare, especially given the amount of Glocks (even new Gen4 Glocks) floating around the US/World.


----------



## pic

If you look at the pictures above. Note the small metal tabs attached to the frame.
There are four metal tabs attached to glock frames . Those metal tabs are what the slide is attached too. That actually is what gives the glock it's reliability . Loose fitting equals less friction or binding.


----------



## docrocket1967

Damn what ashame. I dont want to be the one to sit here and tell you that you were scammed bc i have no way of knowing that but also remember that Glock mass produces guns and that sometimes there are booboos lol in things. Dont give up on Glock buddy its one of those things that happens. Now a days it happens with a lot of things. In my busines (towing and recovery) I pick up more 2012-2013 vehicles with less than 3000 miles on them ALL THE TIME, alot of it has to do with electronics that vehicles have now a days but think of it the same way...think about how many they produce a day and how many are in proper working order, there are more vehicles out there and guns that function properly right out of the box than malfunction but because they are mass produced sometimes things are overlooked or manufactured improperly. Just trying to give you a little piece of mind and that bout the best way i knew how. Good luck with your new gun and repairing it at least the slide didnt pop off and hit someone walking by that was law suit happy lol


----------



## cocojo

Send it in to glock. That crack right there is very rare. The place where it would crack is the cross section and that's rare. Now that glock went to MIM maybe we will see more of this, who knows. I have never seen a locking block crack. I'm not going to start a mim threat, but if the process is hit or miss on every piece maybe glock should rethink this mim business. Lets face it , it was very rare to see many broken parts in past glocks models. Since the new process of MIM, the broken parts are starting to add up. As the old saying goes "if it's not broken don't fix it". The cost between mim and the older cast parts can't be more than Glock paying to pick up and send back broken firearms because MIM parts are not holding up. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## pat701

Buddy you payed way to much, and got the "Glock Perfection" curse to boot.


----------



## Glock Doctor

$774.00, complete, for a new Glock; and $2.17 for each 9mm cartridge! :croc: To say that, '_They saw you coming._' is an understatement!

I bought my last Glock in November of 2010, a G-19 like yours. After all the problems I had trying to get it to eject properly I swore that I'd never buy another Glock. The cast/MIM ejectors don't work worth a damn. I'm an R.O.; and I can actually stand on a firing line and tell by watching how brass is being ejected from a Glock (and a few other pistols) who bought their pistols after midyear in 2009, (A G-19 will have an, 'M' prefix or later.) and who's shooting an earlier pistol - I really can! The older Glocks with the machined steel ejectors wing brass flat out to the side for a good 6 feet, or more. The newer Glocks with the cast/MIM ejectors only, 'hump' the brass out of the gun, and for no more than 2 or 3 feet.

'Perfection'? I don't think so! No more Tenifer treatment of either the slide or several of the internal parts. Certain trigger parts are now made of soft metal and, then, chrome plated for added durability. (Much tougher to work on than the older hardened steel parts!) Now it appears that Glock's new lock blocks - A part that is subject to frequent stress and repeated high impact. - are being made out of sintered metal - Gasp! Yeah, I guess everybody IS going to have to use more lubrication - a lot more lubrication!

Yes, indeed, I've bought my last Glock, all right; but, at least, I didn't pay some crook 800, 'big ones' for the unpleasant experience! Hey, if it makes you feel any better it cost me between $200.00 and $300.00 dollars, in ammunition and other parts, to finally get my own new G-19 running properly; and, even now, I'm still not overjoyed with the way ejected brass continues to (albeit reliably) 'hump' it's way out of the gun.

Sorry for your troubles, my friend. I hope Smyrna has decided to do you some good. Let everybody know - OK!  (and, ahh .... , find another gun store. The part about them not even picking up the return shipping amazes me!)


----------



## boringknowitall

I will be sure to NEVER buy anything from that place.


----------



## Pistol Pete

The guy nearly charged you double. He's didn't cause it to break. That's on Glock. Hopefully they'll pick up the shipping on it to send it back. S&W does. Sounds like the dealer was gouging on the price for gun and ammo. I wouldn't do business there again.


----------



## Trekman

That's just bad luck. I have 2 glocks. I have a 23 and a 30. They are both aces for reliability and performance. I have shot over 1000 rounds through each of them without a single glitch. Sometimes you get the lemon. I am usually the guy that gets the bad gun, but sounds like you have taken the crown.


----------



## wnppmy

Wow, horrible luck. Our local sport shop is excellent, infact plan to purchase a similar fire arm there when the FOID arrives, lol.

Also live in Illinois, again lol!

New to the forum, great advice.


----------



## shaolin

I own a Glock 19 Gen 2 and 3 and never had this type of problem but I know Glock will make it right.


----------



## cv50

Bummer! Was there ever a resolve to this issue?


----------



## Glock Doctor

:smt017 Hmmm, ....... ? Looks suspiciously like an unhardened MIM lock block to me. 

Lately I've been reading and hearing about a lot of problems Glock pistols are getting from the introduction of soft, untempered, steel internals into Glock pistols. A cop recently posted (I don't remember where.) that the tip of his new, Gen4, (apparently) MIM striker fractured; and his Glock stopped firing! Now this - a fractured lock block! 

Formerly NOT an easy part to break; and lubrication has little, if anything to do with it. IMPACT FORCE is the problem; and a poorly lubricated slide would have impacted with LESS, rather than more force. (Neither does minimal lubrication AND, 'harmonic polymer frame vibration' exert more force against the lock block; the first thing excessive frame vibration will do is to further slow down the slide's movement.) 

I've been using Glock pistols, now, for more than a decade. Once upon a time reports about Glock internals breaking were extremely rare. Now, though, this mechanical anomaly is becoming more and more common place. In fact Glock's recent, 'BTF' problems are, all, traceable back to the introduction of MIM extractors. Erratic ejection, fractured striker tips, busted lock block fingers? Geeze what's next with this once upon a time exceptional pistol!


----------



## JettaRed

Glock Doctor said:


> ...Geeze what's next with this once upon a time exceptional pistol!


I believe it (Glock) still is. Remember, "once upon a time" there was no Internet. Being a member of discussion forums for over a decade, you always come to see the exceptionally worst of anything. This is where people will come to post their problems. So, it "appears" that whenever that "one in a million" problem shows up, everyone is willing to jump on the "now it's crap" bandwagon.

I know it's been approximately six months since the previous post, but this discussion showed up in an un-related search (looking for 10-round G19 Gen4s). How did this ever turn out?


----------



## DJ Niner

cv50 said:


> Bummer! Was there ever a resolve to this issue?





JettaRed said:


> (snip)
> 
> I know it's been approximately six months since the previous post, but this discussion showed up in an un-related search (looking for 10-round G19 Gen4s). How did this ever turn out?


The original poster said Glock had it and was going to fix it in post #12. Otherwise, the OP has not even visited the site since that last post, almost a year ago.


----------

